# Aggressive mare 2 days post first foal



## Amber (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey guys, I have some questions, my mare just had her very first foal, we are just shy of being two days, she has been stalled and handled daily up until she foaled. She has been GREAT, very tolerable of my self and the rest of my family, well tonight she got aggressive and double barrel kicked 2x. At a bag of shavings I was carrying in....she was NOT comfortable with the shavings bag, she focused in on it, I let her smell it ect. She didn't care and turned and double barreled it. I'm BRAND new at having a foal this is almost my first. Am I over stressing her by touching the foal and going in and out of the stall (I go in to clean and fill water and touch the baby for socializing and reassure her with some attention too, this is the first time I've had her act that way, the kicks were no warning. They were straight up threat. Do I back off and give her her space for a while? Keep the in and out of the stall to a minimum or do I correct her as I normally would any other day or any other horse?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 7, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Amber.

Some mares can turn into dragons when they have foaled. Its usually a sign of protection. Just be wary over the next week or so when entering and when you are around the foal. Giver her time to bond with her foal. I would still be going about your daily business with watering and feeding but I would also keep a bucket between yourself and the mare in case she kicks out again. 

Has your mare foaled before ?

Cheers Ryan


----------



## plaid mare (Nov 7, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! I agree with Ryan, you should be careful,but don't go in afraid. Be cautious, with a way out in case it goes south. Ryan's advice is sound. Mare, and foal are adorable. I love the mare's soft eye,and nuzzle. Lucky you!


----------



## Amber (Nov 7, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Welcome to the forum Amber.
> 
> Some mares can turn into dragons when they have foaled. Its usually a sign of protection. Just be wary over the next week or so when entering and when you are around the foal. Giver her time to bond with her foal. I would still be going about your daily business with watering and feeding but I would also keep a bucket between yourself and the mare in case she kicks out again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amber (Nov 7, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Welcome to the forum Amber.
> 
> Some mares can turn into dragons when they have foaled. Its usually a sign of protection. Just be wary over the next week or so when entering and when you are around the foal. Giver her time to bond with her foal. I would still be going about your daily business with watering and feeding but I would also keep a bucket between yourself and the mare in case she kicks out again.
> 
> ...



Hey Ryan thank you. I'm learning the rops of this forum! She has never foaled before. This is her first.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 7, 2019)

She will be feeling extra protective (mothers instinct). Keep us posted on her progress. Ive just had a TB mare foal and whilst she was not aggressive in anyway, she was still very wary for the first few days after foaling. Once she regained her trust and figured nothing was going to happen to her foal she would trot right up to me in the pasture, as she has done since the mare arrived at home.

You will get a million different responses in regards to fingerprinting and whether it is valuable or not. Im a big yes to it, especially over the first week or so. Being we have mainly had TBs over the years , they are usually turned out to grow till at least 2yo. They come in for some basic handling then they are turned out to continue to grow until 3yo. 

Ask as many questions as you like, everyones really friendly and will be happy to help

Good luck


----------



## chandab (Nov 9, 2019)

With the really attentive mares like yours, I do the "have to" things and skip the unnecessary things for a few days after foaling, and give her time to bond with her foal. 
Most of my mares have been very good post foaling; but my newest mare nailed me right after foaling, about day 2 or 3 she mellowed a little bit, after a week or so she was almost back to her pre-foaling self.


----------



## Amber (Nov 17, 2019)

Thank you! She has settled down now, I kept visitors away for a while now she is turned out and out of the stall and acting much better phew I'm glad that's over with...


----------

